# Video editing question



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

I can rip a soundtrack from a video, saving it as a MP3.

I can add a soundtrack to a video.

But is there any free software out there that will let me erase a soundtrack, leaving a mute video?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I haven't a clue, but wouldn't a way around that be to add a soundtrack without any recorded sound?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I haven't a clue, but wouldn't a way around that be to add a soundtrack without any recorded sound?


I don't think that would work.

I added a soundtrack to a video clip, thinking it would replace the current soundtrack. But when I played it back, it played BOTH soundtracks simultaneously.

That's why I need a way to erase the unwanted soundtrack; then I can add the new one.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Internet Video Converter. It has a disable sound checkbox in the transcoder section.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Internet Video Converter. It has a disable sound checkbox in the transcoder section.


That worked! Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Internet Video Converter. It has a disable sound checkbox in the transcoder section.


Internet Video Converter fails for me a lot. It works on some videos, but not others (no idea why?)

Is there another free software?


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I THINK Windows Movie Maker will do what you need.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

I have windows movie maker. I looked and didn't see an option like that, but I'll look again.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't 100% sure about that. I hope you can get something to work.


----------

